# Epic High Elf vs Dark Elf 2250 - Video Battle Report!



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

First time doing a battle report with actual *video footage* of the game. Worked out well, and was a killer game! Used my 'novelty' mage prince build, rather than a normal, tough, tournament list.

part 1 - 



part 2 -


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That was an enjoyable watch, worked well I thought. Would maybe be worth splicing a few photos in too of various bits just for clarities sake.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Awesome stuff!!!!
Keep up the great work!:victory:


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Fantastic. Way better than studying. That prince was heroic in the strictest sense.


----------

